# Where To Get The Best Kayfun 3.1 Clone In Sa



## Ash

Hey Guys

i am loving my KF 3.1 which i got from vapemob. Only issue i am having is the screw that connects to centre post is not 100% lined up and at times touches the side wall which causes shorts. Please note that i have 2 of these from them and both do the same thing. So i am looking for a Very good quality clone with no issues. Suggest please!!!!


----------



## crack2483

@Cape vaping supplies

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA

vape king has a nice clone bought one yesterday

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY

I will be selling my ehpro clone which is my personal unit when the russians land. the best kayfun clone I had thus far

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Cape vaping supplies How much you selling for Sharief?


----------



## RIEFY

sorry bro its been booked allready

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ash

So anywhere else????



Cape vaping supplies said:


> sorry bro its been booked allready
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Will u be getting more???


----------



## Riaz

@Ash are all there kf like that?

surely they should be able to fix/ replace a unit thats faulty?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

@Ash

ill be uploading a video later today / tonight, make sure to watch it as im sure you will find it very informative - ill mention you in the post when i upload it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ash

PeterHarris said:


> @Ash
> 
> ill be uploading a video later today / tonight, make sure to watch it as im sure you will find it very informative - ill mention you in the post when i upload it.


 
ok..will do


----------



## Chop007

Ash said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> i am loving my KF 3.1 which i got from vapemob. Only issue i am having is the screw that connects to centre post is not 100% lined up and at times touches the side wall which causes shorts. Please note that i have 2 of these from them and both do the same thing. So i am looking for a Very good quality clone with no issues. Suggest please!!!!


Hey there @Ash please bring it around if you are able to and I will have a look at it. Rest assured if you manage to bring it around to me I will try sort you out, no worries, we cannot have you vaping on a device that is not 100% to start off with. Thanks for mentioning this as I have not yet noticed this issue with our Kayfun 3.1's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Chop007 said:


> Hey there @Ash please bring it around if you are able to and I will have a look at it. Rest assured if you manage to bring it around to me I will try sort you out, no worries, we cannot have you vaping on a device that is not 100% to start off with. Thanks for mentioning this as I have not yet noticed this issue with our Kayfun 3.1's.


 
Hi..Thanks... i am in durban so it might be hard....But please note though the finish quality is 100% great. Thats the only issue i am having. btw i love ur online store....i visit it almost everyday to see whats new....


----------



## Chop007

Ash said:


> Hi..Thanks... i am in durban so it might be hard....But please note though the finish quality is 100% great. Thats the only issue i am having. btw i love ur online store....i visit it almost everyday to see whats new....


Awesome thanks brother, if you can, please send me a picture of the misaligned screw/center post that causes the shorting, maybe I can come up with a fix and you can get those devices working again. If not, we will work something out. Please let me know as I do not like it when clients have devices that are not 100% in every way. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated and we will make things right by you. Thanks for your support, we appreciate it greatly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Chop007 said:


> Awesome thanks brother, if you can, please send me a picture of the misaligned screw/center post that causes the shorting, maybe I can come up with a fix and you can get those devices working again. If not, we will work something out. Please let me know as I do not like it when clients have devices that are not 100% in every way.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated and we will make things right by you. Thanks for your support, we appreciate it greatly.


Sounds like the little insulater for the catch cup is missing maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Gazzacpt said:


> Sounds like the little insulater for the catch cup is missing maybe?


 
Nope it is there...But here is the pic of the 1 Kayfun.Maybe you guys can help find a fix. i have 2 that are like this.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Thats odd mine has a delrin isolater that centres that screw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

it looks lke that is going in at an angle, and might touch the outside...maybe try and seal the center screw of from the outer ring...


----------



## Ash

PeterHarris said:


> it looks lke that is going in at an angle, and might touch the outside...maybe try and seal the center screw of from the outer ring...


 
How??


----------



## Ash

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats odd mine has a delrin isolater that centres that screw.


 
I have that but for some reason it still does this


----------



## PeterHarris

Ash said:


> How??


may try cutting a straw to size and slide the straw over the screw then screw it in with the straw....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

I took mine apart and i noticed on one in particular ( clone from fasttech) the two round isolator the one that stay just below the deck and the one that stay at the bottom where the screw goes in are sligthly larger than the screw itself. Just changing the top one with a delrin washer of the rigth size sorted the problem. That one is the one that make your centerpost screw stay at an angle . Is a simple and cheap fix.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ash

andro said:


> I took mine apart and i noticed on one in particular ( clone from fasttech) the two round isolator the one that stay just below the deck and the one that stay at the bottom where the screw goes in are sligthly larger than the screw itself. Just changing the top one with a delrin washer of the rigth size sorted the problem. That one is the one that make your centerpost screw stay at an angle . Is a simple and cheap fix.


 
Thanks for that....So u saying the 1 inside just under the deck is the issue. Ok so where can i get 1 of these pares from?


----------



## andro

Any hardware shop. Is a washer . Just get one that fit the size of the screw and the outside you can do it to fit that s not a problem . Even if you have a flat one without the center hole you can modify that to .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

This has happened to me before. After dissasembling the device and then reassembling, the screw was centered. Sometimes it can catch and not be center. Have you perhaps tried dissasembling and reassembling? If this does not work, you are welcome to send the device back for a replacement and/or fix, no worries.


----------



## Space_Cowboy

@Ash did you ever come right with your issue?


----------



## Chop007

Space_Cowboy said:


> @Ash did you ever come right with your issue?


He is sending it back to me and I will either fix or replace.


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Chop007 said:


> He is sending it back to me and I will either fix or replace.


 
Thanks for the info @Chop007 . I'm on the verge of pulling the trigger on the Kayfun 3.1 from the Mob site. If I put a comment for you when I place the order would you mind checking out the unit that will be shipped to me?


----------



## Chop007

Space_Cowboy said:


> Thanks for the info @Chop007 . I'm on the verge of pulling the trigger on the Kayfun 3.1 from the Mob site. If I put a comment for you when I place the order would you mind checking out the unit that will be shipped to me?


Yes of course I have implemented a new system whereby everything has to be checked before leaving our doors to ensuree our passion flows through to our awesome vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Chop007 said:


> Yes of course I have implemented a new system whereby everything has to be checked before leaving our doors to ensuree our passion flows through to our awesome vapers.


 
Awesome  1 last thing - have i missed the cut off for next day / overnight express?

Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## Ash

Space_Cowboy said:


> @Ash did you ever come right with your issue?


 
Hey, Chop007 has offered to have a look at it again and either fix or replace it. Now that is service at its best. Very hard to get service like that, hence why my 1st online vape shop is Vapemob. BTW Fatima is a Gem to deal with CHOP007. She really went out of her way to always make me happy with every purchase. I will send the device back to you net week only as i am currently away for the week. Also please please please can you keep a fury_s for me as i def. want 1 as well the RDA that goes with it. When you manage to sort Kayfun out u can send all together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Ash said:


> Hey, Chop007 has offered to have a look at it again and either fix or replace it. Now that is service at its best. Very hard to get service like that, hence why my 1st online vape shop is Vapemob. BTW Fatima is a Gem to deal with CHOP007. She really went out of her way to always make me happy with every purchase. I will send the device back to you net week only as i am currently away for the week. Also please please please can you keep a fury_s for me as i def. want 1 as well the RDA that goes with it. When you manage to sort Kayfun out u can send all together.


 
Thanks for the info @Ash. Pulled the trigger so now it's just to wait till the good arrive. The suspense is already killing me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chop007

Ash said:


> Hey, Chop007 has offered to have a look at it again and either fix or replace it. Now that is service at its best. Very hard to get service like that, hence why my 1st online vape shop is Vapemob. BTW Fatima is a Gem to deal with CHOP007. She really went out of her way to always make me happy with every purchase. I will send the device back to you net week only as i am currently away for the week. Also please please please can you keep a fury_s for me as i def. want 1 as well the RDA that goes with it. When you manage to sort Kayfun out u can send all together.


Awesome, thank you so much. Yeah I am rather new to the team here, but Fatima is a real gem, an awesome lady, I have learnt so much from her. Please send it back adn I will wax it no problemo. Yes, I will keep you a Fury S and X-Fire, we got lank stock so no worries. Thanks for all your support over the years we really do appreciate it. As soon as you send it, please tune me the tracking number then I can fast track it. Thanks again, legendary.


----------



## Chop007

Sherbit guys, I am not actually allowed to market my goods outside the retailers section. My appologies to anyone if I have overstepped my boundaries, just trying to right by the client.


----------



## Space_Cowboy

Chop007 said:


> Sherbit guys, I am not actually allowed to market my goods outside the retailers section. My appologies to anyone if I have overstepped my boundaries, just trying to right by the client.


 
Apologies if my queries pushed you to overstep the boudaries there.


----------



## Chop007

Space_Cowboy said:


> Apologies if my queries pushed you to overstep the boudaries there.


No worries, it is all mellows, it was not yoru queries, I just put that there just in case. Still relatively new over here so I don't want to step on any toes, well, not too hard anyways.


----------



## Ash

Well .... here goes my toys for a few days....Lets hope Chop can find a fix and if soo post it here for all who has the same problem...Thanks again


----------



## Ash

PeterHarris said:


> @Ash
> 
> ill be uploading a video later today / tonight, make sure to watch it as im sure you will find it very informative - ill mention you in the post when i upload it.


 
Btw did u upload this video???


----------



## Chop007

Ash said:


> Well .... here goes my toys for a few days....Lets hope Chop can find a fix and if soo post it here for all who has the same problem...Thanks again


Awesome thanks as soon as I get them in my hands I will rip them apart like a ravenous wolf and then reconstruct to ascertain the issue. If I can fix, I will post the fix over here, if I cannot, you will get brand new replacement.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeTownZA

Hey all,

Not sure if this is the best place for this but here is the review of the Kayfun 3.1 clone by Yeahsmo incase anybody else needs some info on Kayfuns 

http://vapetownza.wordpress.com/2014/07/21/kayfun-3-1-clone-by-yeahsmo-review/

Hope it helps!


----------

